# Need ideas for my son's school costume



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

he can wear a robe and be a crazy cat guy with stuffed cats attached to it and a wig.


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

What does he like? you know.. to understand what he would like more to wear


----------

